# emerge --sync Problem

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem, nach    "emerge --sync":

Knoppix / # emerge --sync

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.de.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

In meiner make.conf steht:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Ich habe im Forum gelesen, das ich dazu wahrscheinlich den Port  53  öffnen muss, aber wie mache ich das?

bzw habe ich das überhaupt richtig verstanden?

Danke schonmal.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Du hast vermutlich versäumt die DNS Informationen (nameserver) mit in die chroot zu kopieren?!

 *gentoo-handbook wrote:*   

> Kopieren der DNS-Informationen
> 
> Einen Schritt müssen Sie noch machen, bevor Sie Ihre neue Umgebung betreten können. Das ist das Kopieren der DNS-Informationen aus der /etc/resolv.conf in die Chroot-Umgebung. Sie müssen diesen Schritt ausführen, um sicherzustellen, dass Ihr Netzwerk nach dem Betreten der Chroot-Umgebung noch funktioniert. /etc/resolv.conf enthält die Nameserver für Ihr Netzwerk. 

 

```
(Die "-L" Option wird benötigt um sicherzustellen, dass Sie keinen symbolischen Link kopieren.)

# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/
```

Siehe zb http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

Abschnitt: Befehlsauflistung  1.3: Kopieren der DNS-Informationen

Du könntest diesen Befehl nun noch aus einer zweiten Shell ausführen. (Nicht in der chroot Umgebung!)

................................................................................................................................................................

Ein 

```
ping -c3 www.google.org
```

 würde ja vermutlich auch nicht funktionieren, oder?

----------

## Jimini

Oder alternativ händisch einen oder mehrere DNS-Server eintragen:

1) /etc/resolv.conf öffnen

2) nameserver IP.Adresse.des.Servers eintragen

Eine Liste von DNS-Servern findest du zum Beispiel http://www.opennicproject.org/index.php/start-here/51-migrate-to-opennic/75-public-dns]hier.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Gentoo-kid

die adressen anpingen konnte ich ja, das hat mich irritiert.

Ich habe heute die resolv.conf von Knoppix neu in /etc reinkopiert und es geht, allerdings war die alte resolv.conf auch von Knoppix.

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

